# Raids on snake traders net cobra, black mamba



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Raids on snake traders net cobra, black mamba

Indiana state conservation officers on Monday displayed some of the dangerous snakes they seized in weekend raids after a two-year undercover operation into the trade of dangerous or endangered reptiles and amphibians in Ohio, Michigan and Indiana.	

http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/4/054650-1874-009.html


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Snake-smarts help cop make bust 
Agent posed as illegal reptile dealer for years 

Most undercover cops know drugs, guns and human nature. 
For a Michigan detective who played a key role in a multistate sting operation though, it helped to understand turtles and snakes. 

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/rep5_20030705.htm


----------

